# what kind of meat can a tegu eat ^^



## Kimmie (Feb 26, 2012)

I am from Denmark but now live in belgium I think I have told that so im abit afraid to buy some wrong meat but can I just buy some hakked pig or cow meat? it is just my friend buy most calf/pig meat together but I dont know if Cookie may eat that? I just want to be sure. it is made so you can eat it without cooking it.

And I have been to a big meat store but they dont had any ground turkey :/


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1nVa0iqhU


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 26, 2012)

Just try to avoid fattier meats. Buy lean cuts if you can. Apart from whole prey items and eggs, Kodo eats gizzards, liver, beef, and has recently shown a taste for pork. Tegus will eat almost anything.


----------



## got10 (Feb 26, 2012)

I feed my tegus ALL types of meat. Pork included, always raw. 
The Tegus in Buenos Ares roam the parks like pigeons here in NY. And they eat everything and mean everything. I wanted to bring some of them back in my bags . They where and so people tolerant I was trying to figure if they were pets or just coming in from the surrounding area.
And the thing that makes me say they eat everything is the fact they were knocking over the trash cans and stealing food from the picnickers in the park( yes, I got tegu mugged) 
.Unfortunately I also got people mugged by a dishonest cab driver who took of with my luggage when I refused to give him what amounted to a tip of $200 USD for a $20 ride. And left me standing in the airport with only my clothes on my back and luckily my passport was in my wife's fanny pack.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 26, 2012)

So I have ground calf/pork together he would not get sick from eating that im just afriad if he may not eat it xD

I know the feed list but pork was not on it ^^ but i see ppl feed them so much so I was not sure


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 26, 2012)

nope my tegu eats every kind of meat he got spoiled though now he wont eat anything else and only expensive kind so i have a spoiled tegu


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

just gave Cookie the meat and he loved it so I know he likes that now


----------



## Dana C (Feb 27, 2012)

I buy ground turkey, very lean beef (stew meat), chicken, very lean pork with no fat, cheap fish and occasionally venison. I have a 12 cup Cuisinart blender that works great for chopping it and mixing it. I most often use a blend of one or more meats with added calcium and vitamins. 
My next experiment will be to sneak some veggies into the mix.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 27, 2012)

one silly question can I just go out in my garden and find a earth worm and feed it to Cookie I see many breed them for food and cheap aswell.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 27, 2012)

You have to remember that night crawlers / earth worms are fine for a treat but not as a staple in a diet. The bigger issue is what the worm has in it.
It has earth of course but in that dirt, it will also have what ever is in the dirt, ie. pesticides, fertilizer, defoliants, (Round Up etc.). I give my guys treats of night crawlers but I buy them in containers from small grocers, sporting good stores, and mini marts.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 28, 2012)

Dana C said:


> You have to remember that night crawlers / earth worms are fine for a treat but not as a staple in a diet. The bigger issue is what the worm has in it.
> It has earth of course but in that dirt, it will also have what ever is in the dirt, ie. pesticides, fertilizer, defoliants, (Round Up etc.). I give my guys treats of night crawlers but I buy them in containers from small grocers, sporting good stores, and mini marts.



ahh oki tyvm


----------

